# Unique Features of Classical Music?



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you think are some unique features that Classical music has that no other genre's exhibit?  


I love that classical music is so easy to remember and reminisce upon at any part of the day!

I do not know about any of you, but I feel some Classical pieces has great theraputic powers  After I listen to some pieces I feel relieved or rejuvenated! 


What are some you guys think??

MM


----------



## ezydriver (Sep 30, 2006)

I think classical music has the power to make you want to get up and change your own life, the world or anything else for the better. Not much music can reduce me to tears but classical can. It can give you inspiration.
Also it can certainly enhance the way you feel about anything. For example, I was watching a few birds in the garden the other day and I had Ludovico Einaudis Le Onde on my headphones and it fitted so well that it was a sublime experience, something no other genre would have done for me at the time. It provokes the sublime.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Mahler Maniac said:


> I do not know about any of you, but I feel some Classical pieces has great theraputic powers  After I listen to some pieces I feel relieved or rejuvenated!


Aye, I remember reading that Aristotle said something about music having healing powers enough to cure a troubled mind, or to bring one back from oblivion, etc. Something like that.  Personally, I feel this way about classical music. It has certainly eased the pressure I find myself under due to weak/frail nerves.

Other than this, I have found no other music that possesses such a refined and lofty spiritual/emotive quality, enough to induce in the listener a state of ecstasy or the sublime, as ezydriver said.


----------



## 3rdplanetsounds (Nov 23, 2006)

First thing that comes to mind is the diversity of sound configuration and colour that the musical instruments produce.Human beings have some how found a way to nurture the natural resources of the Earth and sculpture them to make a wide and varied noise in comparison and structure.Metals,Wood,skins,hairs and blowing,striking,plucking etc...all contribute to this unique formularisation of sound.Instruments that need 'electricity' to operate somehow feels forced and unatural,but it does not take away its' hold on the listener to evolk an emotional response.I can easily 'weep' hearing a Hendrix composition just as much as hearing a Mahler symphony.It just depends on how you feel emotionally at the time than the form of sound you are listening to.


----------

